# Specktra welcomes 6 new mods!!



## Chelsea (Oct 17, 2005)

We are very excited to welcome 6 new moderators to our team!!

Jude (dopesickgirl), sxychika1014, Zap2it, midnightlouise, beautifulxdisaster, and mspixieears.

Please give them all a warm welcome!


----------



## Janice (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome ladies, I am very happy you all accepted our invitation!


----------



## pinkmilk (Oct 17, 2005)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## vloky (Oct 17, 2005)

congrats ladies!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 17, 2005)

Less work for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Er, um, I mean welcome ladies


----------



## user4 (Oct 18, 2005)

hehe, thanks.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

oh wow!! congrads girlies!!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks ladies, this is such an awesome place to hang out.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 18, 2005)

*congratulations!!!*


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks!!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Oct 18, 2005)

congratulations ladies-well deserved


----------



## gis08 (Oct 18, 2005)

congratulations


----------



## Jude (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys for the warm welcome and thank you as well, Chelsea and Janice for the invite. ((hugs))


----------



## user2 (Oct 18, 2005)

Conga Rats ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are all fantastic!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## libra14 (Oct 18, 2005)

congratulations!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Less work for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Er, um, I mean welcome ladies_

 









  just kidding.. welcome gals


----------



## user3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 18, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*

​


----------



## starlight502 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats girlies!!! Good luck & Good job!

*ps- How & why do you become a mod?
I don't want to, just wondering? (b/c I'm nosey, LOL)


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to all the new Mods!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks so much to Janice & Chelsea for inviting me!!! And thanks to you guys for the kind words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited about it all!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 19, 2005)

Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## breathless (Oct 19, 2005)

awww! congrats ladies!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Oct 19, 2005)

yay!! i always thought jude should be part of the specktra staff, she does so much for everyone!! shes the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congrats girls


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 24, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  You are all wonderful!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 24, 2005)

Congrats to you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations to all of you guys!


----------



## orodwen (Oct 26, 2005)

groovy!  conga rats!


----------



## Susan (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations to all the new mods!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 15, 2005)

yaaah. 2 of my fav girls are mod!!! Congrats


----------



## sasha (Mar 19, 2006)

congradulations!


----------

